# Buckeye Amateur



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Amateur

1st place - FTCH AFTCH Justin Time Zoe's Nine One One (Barbara Younglove)
2nd - FC AFC Longshot Black Talon (Bob Willow)
3rd - Longshot Tuggers Nightshift (Bob Willow)
4th - Brink's Barracuda Blue (Steve Ferguson)
RJ - Marshwinds Cold Front (Mark Taube)
JAMS - Trumarc's Stormin Norman II (Mark Rosenblum)
Esprit The Price is Right (Forest Faulkner
Flyaway Katie K Kay (Vikki Diehl - LabLady)

I heard that Lil Man won the Open


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

"Man" didn't place in the Open.
Hugh won with Girlie and took 2nd with South Paws Mr. Blue Stomper
"Stomp" owned by Steven Peter.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Any news from the Q or Derby? Sounds like Hugh had a nice weekend! :wink:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

This is all I know of dogs handled by Hugh in the Derby
2nd Dixie Jam III, Doc Goldstein 
4th Sea Side's Cutty Sark, Frank & Rita Jones
Jam Hardscrabble's Storm Warning, Mitch & Margo Brown


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Breck said:


> This is all I know of dogs handled by Hugh in the Derby
> 2nd Dixie Jam III, Doc Goldstein
> 4th Sea Side's Cutty Sark, Frank & Rita Jones
> Jam Hardscrabble's Storm Warning, Mitch & Margo Brown


I think that's 37 derby points now for Dixie City Jam II. ("Streak"). Way to go Hugh, Al and Dr. Bill.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual:

1: Raindancer's High Noon/Ron Briggs
2. Nicolls Twiggy/Keith Nicolls-Jeff Hennard
3. Driving Rain/David Goff
4. Windstone's Abaco Gathers No/Jim Liviskie
RJ.Cedarpond's Duso Bodhissatva/Rick Milheim
J. Stacey's Izzy Working/John Lash
J. Resawood Premium Ripped Fuel/Bob Reckart
J. Adirondac Code Red/Steve Low
J. Pike's Peak of Castle Bay/Rick Milheim

Derby:

1. Light Farm's Cooper/Bob Tosadori
2. Dixie City Jam II/Hugh or Al Arthur
3. Aran Island's Mighty Quinn/Pat Martin
4. Seaside's Cutty Sark/Hugh or Al Arthur
RJ. Fearless Back in Black Jaxson/Rick Milheim


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Breck said:


> "Man" didn't place in the Open.
> Hugh won with Girlie and took 2nd with South Paws Mr. Blue Stomper
> "Stomp" owned by Steven Peter.


You think "Stomp" is ever gonna get the W to finish his FC. He's got to have more placements (especially seconds) than you can count. It's got to happen sooner or later I would imagine.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Lablady, a greenie in the amateur ain't exactly chopped liver. Congrats on finishing! May you finish many more times and trade in the greenies for better colors, like reds and blues.


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

> Flyaway Katie K Kay (Vikki Diehl - LabLady)


Congrats Vikki!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Steve!

Angie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Qual:
> 
> 1: Raindancer's High Noon/Ron Briggs
> 2. Nicolls Twiggy/Keith Nicolls-Jeff Hennard
> ...


Congrats Steve on the Am Jam!! Is that the dog in your avatar?
Yeehaw! Another Lexi pup does well: That's Cooper's 2nd Derby win in a row! Sweet! 8) 


M


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Vikki, BIG CONGRATS on Kate's jam!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

> You think "Stomp" is ever gonna get the W to finish his FC. He's got to have more placements (especially seconds) than you can count. It's got to happen sooner or later I would imagine.


Brian; 
I know Stomp has a lot of seconds behind some really good dogs. I'm sure Steven is hoping for the Win sooner than later. Hope he gets it.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Breck

I was told that Man won the Open, not Girly.

James


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey James
Sorry I might have gotten it wrong. I could swear Al said Girlie. 
But what the heck Man, Girlie; Girlie, Man. 
On any given weekend one or both are often the dogs to beat.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Steve Low and Cody on your JAM. He is Star's half brother. A BIG congratulations to the Tosadori's and Cooper who is Sage's littermate!!! Yipee!!! A great weekend.    :!: 

Paula


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Yes, Miriam, that is Cody on my Avtar. We met you at one of the CT Hunt Tests two years ago, when he was just starting to run Master. He has run in only two Quals this year, and has a third and a jam.

Congratulations to the Tosadoris and Cooper; we didn't get to see him run as we were at Qual, but I understand he did a great job. 

Also congrats to Paula and Marshall Richard on Sage's Derby second in CT. What a great litter. Jennifer Adsit must be very proud. The two new Golden FCs make that pedigree look even better. Porjay's Sydney, the maternal grandmother, bred by Carol Lantiegne, certainly has contributed a lot to the breed.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Yes, Miriam, that is Cody on my Avtar. We met you at one of the CT Hunt Tests two years ago, when he was just starting to run Master. He has run in only two Quals this year, and has a third and a jam.
> 
> Congratulations to the Tosadoris and Cooper; we didn't get to see him run as we were at Qual, but I understand he did a great job.
> 
> Also congrats to Paula and Marshall Richard on Sage's Derby second in CT. What a great litter. Jennifer Adsit must be very proud. The two new Golden FCs make that pedigree look even better. Porjay's Sydney, the maternal grandmother, bred by Carol Lantiegne, certainly has contributed a lot to the breed.


Hi Steve-
I do remember Cody now & am so glad he's doing so well. Congrats!!

Paula & Marshall will be running Sage in Colonial at the end of this month. It'll be his last Derby. Hope he goes out on a high note!! He's just awesome & they are such nice people.

Sydney was such a great dog. I used to train on occasion w/ Jay & Georgia. Whether at a test or training-Sydney was very consistent & a super personality. She certainly has produced some nice dogs. A few stayed in the area & belong to club members.

I trained w/ Jennifer a week or so ago (so good to see Lexi again!!) & she is on cloud nine about Lexi's pups & is thinking about repeating the breeding.

Good luck to you & Cody!!
M


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Hi Miriam,

Glad you've made a good recovery from your accident!

Carol Lantiegne, Cody and Sydney's breeder recently completed a Master Hunter title on Adirondac Reddog Juneau at age 9 1/2; Juneau is a litter sister of Sydney. 

The 2005 NFRA NY trial may be on Carol's property at Mexico, NY.

My best wishes for Marshall, Paula and Sage at Colonial. They are great people; their older Golden is a half brother of Cody.

There is a great new litter of Cody puppies on the ground in Ohio, out of a very nice Highland's Hoya MH daughter. They should be very good field dog prospects.


----------

